# MS200T seal install tool(s)



## CsClimbr (Apr 10, 2018)

last I ordered a bunch of parts to overhaul my 200t, I could have sworn I included the part #’s for the Stihl specialty seal install tools (I believe there was 1 for each side but could be wrong)

They totaled me up, I paid and was sent on my way with what I thought was everything I ordered but from what I remember these tools weren’t included in what I brought home but didn’t think much of it at the time.

I guess my question is.. Is the average Joe allowed to purchase these? I would think so, but I never received them 

It’s about time I dig that thing out and tear it down. I do have a fellow Stihl tech I could ask for them if they’re necessary? I’d like to do it right the first time


----------

